# Waveserpent - WIP



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys, Feaugan is on the back burner at the moment, and here is his replacement lol. A waveserpent!

Conversion to magnetize the model:



















































Then I am now working on the green, its almost done. I've got one more highlight to do, then I'm off to vines!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Like the way you paint your tanks; do you blend or just use flat colour? I am also painting a wave serpent and just wanted to know.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good and green my friend :biggrin: cool magnetizing btw


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

The base green is several layers of drybrushing.

1) Black Primer
2) Codex Grey dry brush
3) Fortress Grey dry brush
4) White Drybrush
5) Dark Angels Green/Water painted on
6) Snot Green dry brush
7) Goblin Green dry brush
8) Green wash (whatever GW's green wash is called)'

After that I do highlights on specific areas. At this point I've done Snot Green, 50/50 Snot/Goblin Green, and solid Goblin Green. I have one more highlight to do of Scorpion Green. Then the green will be done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pherion said:


> The base green is several layers of drybrushing.
> 
> 1) Black Primer
> 2) Codex Grey dry brush
> ...


you could save alot of time by simply priming it white and base coating it dark angel green.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice highlighting job on that tank.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you could save alot of time by simply priming it white and base coating it dark angel green.


Yup thats what i did lol! my eldar are a darker green though. (White primer wasnt the best idea for me......but i got it for cheap lol!)


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Yup thats what i did lol! my eldar are a darker green though. (White primer wasnt the best idea for me......but i got it for cheap lol!)


I've tried white primmer, and the coverage doesn't come off as good that way. You also don't get the gradient highlights showing through like you do with the grey scale. Now a friend of mine does something similar, but he does use white primmer. However he uses a light black wash over the whole thing first to give it the same kind of effect that I achieve with the grey scale.


Here's the updated pic, last layer of highlighting done, so unless I'm busy tonight I'll start on the vines.










Edit: Here are some examples of how the grey scale affects the painting. Notice the dark recesses. These aren't necessarily achieved with the dry brushing. The grey scale makes a big difference in how the initial Dark Angels green base coat goes down. If you look carefully you can see some gradient in green that isn't created by dry brushing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It really depends on what finish you want, for me the dry brushing method you are doing makes the paint job look rough , i have always seen eldar as sleek smooth racing car paint jobs. 
anyway here are two i did, they are dark angel green on white, post hightlights but pre black vines.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet looking grav tank Pherion.Your work just keeps getting better. Rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm going to work on vines tonight, and I'll get a pic up later! B&K, do you have any closer pics of those tanks? I'd like to see how you did some of the shading.

Edit: Another update!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry matey, they were commissions, they are in thailand some place now. but i paint shade were i want it, mix a darker version of the base and blend it into the places i want it to be darker.
this photo shows were the hightlights were placed but in black through to blue.










but again the photos i have were used to show progress to customers so were not up close and personal.god i have painted alot of eldar falcons.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

That sir is gorgeous!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

good work on the vines pherion +Rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Jams!

Here's another update. I started doing highlights before I put on thorns (stupid me!), so some I'm going to have to redo some of the highlights ><


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking good. I envy those with the patience to paint these size models - particularly Eldar vehicles. Like the green and the vines, though I'd be tempted to thin the grey a little more, or even have a midtone between the grey and the black.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Very nice. And good sir, have some rep.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Syph said:


> Looking good. I envy those with the patience to paint these size models - particularly Eldar vehicles. Like the green and the vines, though I'd be tempted to thin the grey a little more, or even have a midtone between the grey and the black.


Well, the highlights aren't done yet. I'll do another highlight with Fortress Grey, then I'm tempted to highlight the edges and tips of stuff with pure white, but I'm not sure yet.

And yes, Eldar vehicles can be a bitch to really get looking nice. It's taken me probably 5 years total to get to where I am with these (of corse there was a 4 year break in there too)!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's another update! I've finished the first highlight. I'll be doing a thinner highlight of Fortress Grey, then I'll probably pick out the very edges and tips of things with pure white.

I finally compiled the pics together on my site, if you want to take a look at them all together: Here!










Here's some close ups of the whole process!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Another update! Got the Fortress Grey highlight done. Whew! My arm hurts now!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking very spiffy man


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its nice keep up the good work.:victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Here's an update!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This will most likely look smashin' when built together:biggrin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Small update. Gems are done.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Another update. Almost completed!

Full WIP is here.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job! A lot of effort and it paid off in the end. This will be an outstanding addition to your army and you should be proud. Well done:victory:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that turned out cool! The vines makes it look very complex. k:
Only thing is the 'gems' doesn't really look like gems, more like dull red lights :no:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Its only taken what? 3 weeks to do this baby ><

Gems will look a lot better once they get glossed. I have to wait for the rain to stop though, because I have to spray on a matte varnish first. Hopefully it drys up here soon!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great job, looks good, but why o why did you paint the windows black? Is the driver a celebrity ?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Stunning man, totally stunning. Be proud of this model, and i hope it plays for you as well as its been painted. Rep ahs been added.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work Pherion. As usual


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for comments everyone!

@ B&K - The windows aren't black, the frame is though, and it'll be getting some highlights tonight. The windows themselves are dark blue (used GW's blue wash).

EDIT: Firewolf!!!!! You pushed me over 100 rep! Thanks!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry looked black in the photo, can ask that you paint the frames green to match the hull?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya know what! Someone else suggested I paint the frame white to go with the underbelly, but I think you're right!

..... Why would it never occur to me to paint the canopy frame green >.> ..... <smacks head>


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Final update! Here is the completed waveserpent! Full pics here!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Green canopy frame is a keeper for sure, it gave a much clearer defination of the window 
All in all this is very well painted, a damn good looking tank!

Though I have to ask, are those mould lines I see on the Bright Lances? With this paintjob the tank deserves to be relieved of those


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ugh.. They are >< lol.... I did my best to remove those, and had to re-prime them once because I did more scraping. I gave up after that :angry:


----------

